# Onlyfans: roba da sfigati ma pompata dal patronato. Perchè?



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.

Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...! 

E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Strano che Arisa non si sia ancora iscritta ad Onlyfans


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2022)

La pretesa di non essere trattate come oggetti quando si fa un only fans in cui letteralmente oggettificano se stesse è ossimorica.

Che poi su internet è pieno di dichiarazioni di ragazze e donne che dicono che aprire un onlyfans è stata la loro peggiore decisione perché una volta smesso capisci che quei contenuti ormai sono indelebili, eterni e chiunque vi potrà accedere. Quando cercheranno lavoro difficilmente lo avranno e anche lo ottenessero i colleghi lo sapranno e le giudicheranno, i familiari pure, potenziali mariti e ragazzi non si impegnano con loro perché sanno che hanno commercializzato il corpo e chiunque, amici e parenti, possono vederle in quelle condizioni. Oltretutto non ci hanno guadagnato quasi nulla perché coi soldi facili hanno pensato di farne sempre così facilmente e si sono bruciate quasi tutto in shopping e viaggi. Senza menzionare se mai dovessero avere figli tutti sapranno che sono letteralmente figli di P.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


non so che dire sulla sponsorizzazione, ma per il resto sono d'accordo.
andate a putt invece di sprecare soldi così.
le ragazze che lo fanno, invece, non le biasimo. se guadagnano così per loro è meglio che guadagnare prostituendosi credo.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Onlyfans è il sito degli zerbini falliti che pur di avere attenzioni da una tipa a cui tu non interessi minimamente son disposti a pagare, ma poi, il senso di spendere soldi quando su internet ci sono milioni di video gratis di tipe molte più fiche di quelle che puoi trovare su onlyfans?


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Onlyfans è il sito degli zerbini falliti che pur di avere attenzioni da una tipa a cui tu non interessi minimamente son disposti a pagare, ma poi, il senso di spendere soldi quando su internet ci sono milioni di video gratis di tipe molte più fiche di quelle che puoi trovare su onlyfans?


In quel caso la colpa è anche del *****, troppo finto e senza un briciolo di classe, pieno di rifatte fino alle pieghe delle dita dei piedi. L’amatoriale ha sempre tirato molto di più. Non che su only fans sia granché meglio, in realtà è l’illusione dell’amatorials, mi han detto che ci sono cessi che usano ormai tanti di quei filtri che persino la struttura ossea di può modificare per far sembrare una balenottera una top model. Una mia amica conosce una ragazza con un OF che nasconde bocce rifatte male e asimmetriche è un didietro astronomico facendo solo foto frontali dalla vita in su e usando filtri per eliminare i difetti.


----------



## mark (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Non potrei essere più d'accordo con te, penso sia una cosa imbarazzante.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (16 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Onlyfans è il sito degli zerbini falliti che pur di avere attenzioni da una tipa a cui tu non interessi minimamente son disposti a pagare, ma poi, il senso di spendere soldi quando su internet ci sono milioni di video gratis di tipe molte più fiche di quelle che puoi trovare su onlyfans?


 ma soprattutto il senso di spendere soldi su onlyfans, se puoi usarli per una escort se proprio vuoi o devi...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


le prime pagine ormai sono piene di degrado, dalle avventure di Elon Musk su Twitta alle poverine licenziate dalle aziende perchè stanno su Onlyfans... Degrado calcolato, lo si vuole normalizzare


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> In quel caso la colpa è anche del *****, troppo finto e senza un briciolo di classe, pieno di rifatte fino alle pieghe delle dita dei piedi. L’amatoriale ha sempre tirato molto di più. Non che su only fans sia granché meglio, in realtà è l’illusione dell’amatorials, mi han detto che ci sono cessi che usano ormai tanti di quei filtri che persino la struttura ossea di può modificare per far sembrare una balenottera una top model. Una mia amica conosce una ragazza con un OF che nasconde bocce rifatte male e asimmetriche è un didietro astronomico facendo solo foto frontali dalla vita in su e usando filtri per eliminare i difetti.



Ma infatti oggi sono tutte fighe... coi filtri. Anche su Tinder stesso. Vedi le foto filtrate e poi quando le incontri sono quasi altre persone.


----------



## Giek (16 Dicembre 2022)

Molto più rispetto per prostitute ed escort. Almeno non si nascondono dietro il titolo di influencer e caxxate simili


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


L' ipocrisia è scrivere un articolo dove si combatte la sessualizzazione delle donne, e sotto un altro articolo dove le donne approfittano della fame di figa maschile vendendo il proprio corpo ( anche se in foto)

La gente sta semplicemente male, ste tizie che vanno su onlyfans, in gran parte con i connotati tutti modificati ( e da pessimi chirurghi) faranno una brutta fine, basta guardarle in faccia, sembrano in totale trance.

PS: prima che mi si dica di modelle, calendari ecc ecc
Vi anticipo già: ste tizie scammano da paura, nelle chat ti promettono di farti vedere il buco del culo, poi ovviamente son tutti video strani dove non ti fanno vedere niente, oppure manca il viso in quelli più spinti.
Sono solo approfittatrici della faciloneria maschile dei deboli.

ALTRO PS: non sono iscritto e non pago nessuna, ma so per certo cosa scrivono in chat ste tizie


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?



Aoh, non cahate er... proprio ora che sono in trattativa per la gestione di un account di una ragazza OF  
Alla fine è solamente un modello di business.
L'evoluzione continua del mondo erotico.

La digitalizzazione del piacere è iniziata già 20-30 anni fa con le chiamate erotiche.
15 anni fa si è evoluta passando alle chat erotiche e 10 anni fa alla completa apertura di vecchie e nuove generazione alla pubblicazione di video hard amatoriali sulle varie piattaforme xxx. Inoltre, già 8-9 anni fa era possibile "godere" (visivamente) delle performance online delle varie sex worker. 
Come vedi, OF non è nulla di nuovo.
Di nuovo c'è solamente il fatto di aver evirato tutti quelli (siti, agenzie, piattaforme varie) che mangiavano sopra le perversioni del genere umano dividendosi tra loro una fettona del 90% dei guadagni, lasciando le briciole ai creator.
Ora con l'avvento di OF la situazione si è ribaltata: la torta si divide solamente in 2 ma la cosa più importante è che i creator guadagnano l'80% e la piattaforma il 20.

Più che spingere, molti sono indignati dal fatto che un ragazzo o una ragazza possa arrivare a fatturare 30-40k al mese.
Ma che ci volete fare, la colpa è dei boomers, dei sugar daddy e dei ragazzetti con la carta di credito del papà


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aoh, non cahate er... proprio ora che sono in trattativa per la gestione di un account di una ragazza OF
> Alla fine è solamente un modello di business.
> L'evoluzione continua del mondo erotico.
> 
> ...



Ahhahahahahaha fai il pappone digitale e postmoderno?!


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aoh, non cahate er... proprio ora che sono in trattativa per la gestione di un account di una ragazza OF
> Alla fine è solamente un modello di business.
> L'evoluzione continua del mondo erotico.
> 
> ...


Se è figa fatti pagare in natura


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Onlyfans è il sito degli zerbini falliti che pur di avere attenzioni da una tipa a cui tu non interessi minimamente son disposti a pagare, ma poi, il senso di spendere soldi quando su internet ci sono milioni di video gratis di tipe molte più fiche di quelle che puoi trovare su onlyfans?


Ma infatti, non c'è nulla da aggiunger qui.


----------



## sunburn (16 Dicembre 2022)

Che differenza c’è tra chi si comprava le videocassette zozze negli anni ‘80-‘90 e questo?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti oggi sono tutte fighe... coi filtri. Anche su Tinder stesso. Vedi le foto filtrate e poi quando le incontri sono quasi altre persone.


Madonna quanti pacchi ho preso con Tinder. Ma uguale pure con tipe conosciute su instagram. 

Riguardo l'oggetto del topic: alla fine se ci si pensa bene Onlyfans è l'equivalente moderno delle linee telefoniche erotiche 144 degli anni 90. Purtroppo il mondo è pieno di segaioli facilmente abbindolabili. Ma è assurdo che onlyfans sia legale e non la prostituzione, da cui si potrebbero ricavare un bel po' di quattrini in tasse. 
Ovviamente mille volte più rispettabili le escort che ste Wanne Marchi del sesso.


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aoh, non cahate er... proprio ora che sono in trattativa per la gestione di un account di una ragazza OF
> Alla fine è solamente un modello di business.
> L'evoluzione continua del mondo erotico.
> 
> ...


Possono fare quello che vogliono, è l’ipocrisia dietro il problema. Non vogliono essere viste come oggetti e poi fanno queste cose, allora anche un mignottaro sposato ha il diritto di pretendere di essere giudicato come integerrimo e fedelissimo pure se si monta la filippina sopra sua moglie che dorme.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Posto che per come la vedo io, il mercato chiede e il mercato offre, quindi se c'è questa grande domanda brave (e bravi, ci sono molti uomini) loro a fare soldi sulla solitudine delle persone.
Perchè pensare che lo scambio sia erotico è riduttivo, l'erotismo è semplicemente la facciata che nasconde ben altro: chi compra OF non compra solo una foto osè (non per forza, ci sono anche OF non di nudo) ma compra un simulacro di "connessione" con un'altra persona. 
Ci sono moltissimi articoli interessanti dietro, è una dinamica molto particolare. 

Detto ciò... c'è sicuramente una grossa spinta e una grossa pubblicità a mezzo stampa (ma per il semplice fatto che il popolino si indigna quando sente parlare di onlyfans e quindi arrivano i click, nessuno complotto), ma devo dire che ne io ne i miei conoscenti abbiamo alcun contatto che fruisca di questo famoso OnlyFans.
E io, per lavoro, di conoscenze ne ho parecchie, molte delle quali con le banconote ci si accendono i sigari, quindi sicuramente i soldi per loro non sono un problema.
Questa impressione la condivido anche con amici che frequentano ambienti molto diversi dai miei, anche più "young".

La mia impressione è che quindi sia il solito fenomeno che vive quasi solo nella grancassa della stampa indignata per aizzare il popolino e negli USA, da noi è un fenomeno assolutamente residuale e poco presente. 
Non mi preoccuperei troppo onestamente, e anzi brave/i quelli che fanno paccate di soldi sulle spalle dei disadattati. 
Chi guadagna senza violare la legge ha sempre ragione!


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che differenza c’è tra chi si comprava le videocassette zozze negli anni ‘80-‘90 e questo?


la differenza è che le zozzerie in videocassetta erano limitate e oggetto del desiderio di ogni adolescente,
ma con l'avvento di internet dove trovi tutto gratis, è da pazzi pagare per vedere i piedi delle cesse..


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?



Non biasimo le c.d. imprenditrici, per me sono c... quelli che pagano.


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2022)

Premesso che io non uso Onlyfans e sono assolutamente d'accordo sul discorso mercificazione/oggettivizzazione.. anche se alla fine e' sempre domanda/offerta, quindi ci sono degli idioti che sono disposti a pagare per questo.. io vi farei un'altra domanda per capire a fondo il problema. A voi il p0rno tradizionale, fa ancora lo stesso effetto? Sara' l'enorme esposizione che tutti noi sicuramente abbiamo avuto, parlando per me io posso tranquillamente dire che un clip p0rno non mi fa quasi nessun effetto ormai.. e' diventato cosi banale e "normalizzato" che diventa veramente difficile stuzzicare l'erotismo nelle persone. Il sesso ormai e' diventato tutto un atto meccanico e ripetitivo. Per questo da un certo punto di vista capisco il perche' esista Onlyfans.. c'e' tutto il discorso dell'interattivita' e poi molta piu' variabilita' in tema di gusti specifici


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Dicembre 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> ma soprattutto il senso di spendere soldi su onlyfans, se puoi usarli per una escort se proprio vuoi o devi...


Non sono esperto eh, ma un abbonamento di Onlyfans quanto costa? 15€? 20? 30? Al mese. Metti che ne fai 3, diciamo nel peggiore dei casi 100€ al mese? Per tutto il mese.

L'ultima volta che mi sono informato, in Olanda si pagava 50€ per 15 minuti.

Semmai la domanda da farsi é: perché pagare e fare l'abbonamento quando su PornHub hai un miliardo di video che coprono ogni genere di domanda. Questo non lo capiro' mai.

Io comunque sono letteralmente indifferente all'argomento. In primis vi era la prostituta, poi la rivista, poi le telefonate eroiche e i canali con le "danzatrici" balcaniche e slave con cui ho passato molti notti insonni da ragazzino, poi é arrivato Internet ed in futuro si faranno le seghe con la VR e si cominciano anche a costruire robot che soddisfino certe esigenze. Ne abbiamo di cose da vedere ancora 

Moralmente invece d'accordissimo con gli altri, se non é oggettificazione questa, non so cosa lo sia.


----------



## Route66 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non biasimo le c.d. imprenditrici, per me sono c... quelli che pagano.


Mi collego al tuo post giusto perchè hai nominato i money.... 
Premesso che non so e non ho bene idea di come funzioni questo business ma dato che ultimamente si stà facendo un gran baccano sulla menata dei POS e del limite dei contanti ecc.ecc... i soldi che questi fenomeni incassano sono poi tassati o sono come quelli delle app che ti consentono di vendere i vestiti che non usi più?
PS: dalle mie parti è molto più comodo e pratico varcare la dogana ed andare a Lugano e dintorni dove scegli e paghi tutto in piena regola o quasi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahhahahahahaha fai il pappone digitale e postmoderno?!


È un duro lavoro ma qualcuno dovrà pur farlo [.cit] 
Mi piace il termine pappone postmoderno, quasi quasi l'aggiungo alla mia Bio di LinkedIn  
Comunque no, dal momento che sono nell'online da tempo (anche se in altro settore) mi occuperei soltanto della gestione del suo profilo e di convogliare il traffico nella sua pagina OF



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se è figa fatti pagare in natura


Anche no. Tra mille filtri e tonnellate di trucco meglio virare su altri obiettivi 
Poi molto meglio guadagnare il 20-25% del suo fatturato
Comunque agganciandomi al tuo messaggio precedente ("mio cugino mi ha detto.."....furbacchione ), il 99% delle volte voi non parlate mai con la tipa in questione.
O chattate con un bot (e i boomers neanche se ne accorgono ) oppure chattate direttamente con qualche agenzia.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aoh, non cahate er... proprio ora che sono in trattativa per la gestione di un account di una ragazza OF
> Alla fine è solamente un modello di business.
> L'evoluzione continua del mondo erotico.
> 
> ...


Pappone dei tempi moderni


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


La direzione mi sembra scontatamente sempre la stessa, quella per la quale insegnano ai bambini, nelle scuole, che gender fluid e menate varie è bello. La stessa per cui stravolgono personaggi iconici in nome del politicamente corretto delle lobby, per cui in ogni film e telefilm inseriscono forzatamente il trans, il travone o la coppia omo: vogliono annientare la mascolinità sana, per stravolgere i ruoli e distruggere la famiglia come l'abbiamo sempre concepita, per sostituirla con surrogati sempre più disfunzionali in nome di una società inclusiva solo per i paracu*i, in realtà solo deviata, degradata, malata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto eh, ma un abbonamento di Onlyfans quanto costa? 15€? 20? 30? Al mese. Metti che ne fai 3, diciamo nel peggiore dei casi 100€ al mese? Per tutto il mese.
> 
> L'ultima volta che mi sono informato, in Olanda si pagava 50€ per 15 minuti.
> 
> Semmai la domanda da farsi é: perché pagare e fare l'abbonamento quando su PornHub hai un miliardo di video che coprono ogni genere di domanda. Questo non lo capiro' mai.



Dipende dal creator. 
L'esempio da te postato "_diciamo che ne fai 3, nel peggiore dei casi 100€ al mese. Per tutto il mese_" non è corretto.
Perché si, guadagnano anche in base agli abbonamenti venduti, ma tu, sottoscrivendo un abbonamento per la ragazza X, non vedrai chissà quali foto spinte. Infatti nella maggioranza dei casi l'abbonamento serve solamente per attirare il pollo e fargli vedere qualche foto sexy in intimo, nulla più. 
Vuoi vedere un contenuto più spinto? Allora oltre all'abbonamento dovrai pagare un'extra.

Infatti il loro più grande guadagno consiste nelle foto e nei video personalizzati che vendono singolarmente ad un prezzo decisamente maggiorato rispetto all'abbonamento.

Poi una chicca: sapete per caso il costo per "ricevere a casa" degli slip usati e indossati da una ragazza di OnlyFans? 
Non sarete molto contenti nel sapere che solitamente valgono più di 2-3 vostri giorni lavorativi


----------



## Marilson (16 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Semmai la domanda da farsi é: perché pagare e fare l'abbonamento quando su PornHub hai un miliardo di video che coprono ogni genere di domanda. Questo non lo capiro' mai.



te l'ho spiegato sopra.. almeno per me. I video hard non mi fanno quasi piu' alcun effetto a me personalmente


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Fa semplicemente parte del nuovo business dei soldi facili. Certi uomini, purtroppo, sono disperatissimi ma nel senso più negativo del termine. Andassero ad arricchire gli psicologi, piuttosto che queste qui.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> te l'ho spiegato sopra.. almeno per me. I video hard non mi fanno quasi piu' alcun effetto a me personalmente


Beh si, diventando grandi e provando ci si rende conto di quanto sia tutto falso. Io pero' mi riferivo appunto a chi fa abbonamenti Onlyfans, chiaramente per spippettarsi la sera. Viene ovvio pensare che a loro faccia ancora molto effetto eccome.

Forse il fatto é che come dici, la gente é talmente stufa dei soliti video hard, che hanno bisogno di avere una qualche forma di relazione con la/il creatrice/creatore (per usare un eufemismo gentile  ). Altrimenti non riesco a capire come sia possibile.



Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dipende dal creator.
> L'esempio da te postato "_diciamo che ne fai 3, nel peggiore dei casi 100€ al mese. Per tutto il mese_" non è corretto.
> Perché si, guadagnano anche in base agli abbonamenti venduti, ma tu, sottoscrivendo un abbonamento per la ragazza X, non vedrai chissà quali foto spinte. Infatti nella maggioranza dei casi l'abbonamento serve solamente per attirare il pollo e fargli vedere qualche foto sexy in intimo, nulla più.
> Vuoi vedere un contenuto più spinto? Allora oltre all'abbonamento dovrai pagare un'extra.
> ...


Mai piaciuto giudicare sessualmente la gente, ma pure gli slip? Ahah 

Comunque grazie, già non sapevo che oltre all'abbonamento vi erano contenuti extra.


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2022)

Cito una delle conversazioni piu iconiche che ho visto sul tubo
A: cosa faresti se volessi iniziare un OF?
B: non credo ci sia nulla di fondamentalmente sbagliato nell’aprire un OF, fin tanto che io ho il controllo e influenza in merito.
A: cioè? Vorresti essere il fotografo, scegliere l’angolatura giusta, ecc?
B: no, no. Non farei niente di materiale, mi prenderei solo quasi tutti i soldi. Se mi dici “ho aperto un OF” io ti domando “quanto hai guadagnato?” e tu mi dici “10mila” io ti dico “ok, dammene 8mila”
A: perché mai dovrei dartene 8mila?
B: perché tu sei la mia donna e stai vendendo il mio prodotto, e che ***-


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque agganciandomi al tuo messaggio precedente ("mio cugino mi ha detto.."....furbacchione ), il 99% delle volte voi non parlate mai con la tipa in questione.
> O chattate con un bot (e i boomers neanche se ne accorgono ) oppure chattate direttamente con qualche agenzia.


No no, nessun cugino FALZO.

Ho visto screen reali e certificati.


----------



## Kaw (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? *Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? *A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Non è mica solo l'uomo italiano, anzi all'estero, soprattutto USA il fenomeno ha dimensioni ancora più grandi.

Personalmente trovo assurdo leggere di ragazze, magari neanche tanto attraenti, tirare su quando va male tipo 5mila euro al mese, cifra che una persona comune non vedrà mai in vita sua, per condividere materiale che definire scadente è usare un eufemismo, e ancor più eufemistico definire pornografico. A quel punto mi rendo conto che Onlyfans ha poco o nulla a che fare con la pornografia propriamente detta.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Aoh, non cahate er... proprio ora che sono in trattativa per la gestione di un account di una ragazza OF *
> Alla fine è solamente un modello di business.
> L'evoluzione continua del mondo erotico.
> 
> ...



Visto che la carriera come allenatore/manager non decolla


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?



Vabbé il discorso che fai ci sta, ma c'erano già altre piattaforme simili, come Cam4, anche quella è roba da sfigati. 

Però bisogna dire che Onlyfans era nato come qualcosa di innovativo e che avrebbe potuto spaccare veramente, poi è andato alla deriva. 
L'intento principale della piattaforma era quello di far iscrivere ragazze famose. Esempio: Diletta Leotta si iscrive, vuoi fare una videochiamata con lei di 5 minuti? Sono 100€. 

Uno puo' anche discutere sul fatto che sia da sfigati spippetarsi in videochiamata, ma se dall'altra parte ci fosse Diletta, la voglia verrebbe a più di una persona, no? 

Il punto è che quelle più famose (leggendo su internet, io sono fedele a Pornhub se voglio menarmelo) non fanno vedere niente, ma truffano e basta. La piattaforma si è riempita di Mezze cesse che se la menano, così come instagram. 
Tipe cesse col culone che se la menano come se fossero la Bellucci.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Visto che la carriera come allenatore/manager non decolla



Fortunatamente non essendo un pelandrone statale, dedito esclusivamente al posto fisso e alle partite di solitario, coltivo anche altri interessi  
Poi non vorrei rischiare di trovarmi a Coverciano nella stessa classe di CaZZano, meglio evitare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque è assurdo come sia cambiato il mondo. Se 10/15 anni fa dicevi d'aver conosciuto una ragazza su internet e magari instauravi una relazione a distanza, in automatico tutti ti prendevano per sfigato. 
Ora è la normalità.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Fortunatamente non essendo un pelandrone statale,* dedito esclusivamente al posto fisso e alle partite di solitario, coltivo anche altri interessi
> Poi non vorrei rischiare di trovarmi a Coverciano nella stessa classe di CaZZano, meglio evitare



Tutta invidia


----------



## Gamma (16 Dicembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> La pretesa di non essere trattate come oggetti quando si fa un only fans in cui letteralmente oggettificano se stesse è ossimorica.
> 
> Che poi su internet è pieno di dichiarazioni di ragazze e donne che dicono che aprire un onlyfans è stata la loro peggiore decisione perché una volta smesso capisci che quei contenuti ormai sono indelebili, eterni e chiunque vi potrà accedere. Quando cercheranno lavoro difficilmente lo avranno e anche lo ottenessero i colleghi lo sapranno e le giudicheranno, i familiari pure, potenziali mariti e ragazzi non si impegnano con loro perché sanno che hanno commercializzato il corpo e chiunque, amici e parenti, possono vederle in quelle condizioni. Oltretutto non ci hanno guadagnato quasi nulla perché coi soldi facili hanno pensato di farne sempre così facilmente e si sono bruciate quasi tutto in shopping e viaggi. Senza menzionare se mai dovessero avere figli tutti sapranno che sono letteralmente figli di P.


Un classico, come la ex ***** attrice Lana Rhoades, che prima ha fatto i soldoni grazie alla sua carriera a luci rosse, poi, dopo essere rimasta incinta e aver fatto un bambino, avendo deciso di ritirarsi, ha deciso di intraprendere una battaglia contro la pornografia, in primis per cercare di far togliere dal web i suoi video (letteralmente impossibile, soprattutto essendo una delle ***** attrici più famose degli ultimi anni), in secundis per sabotare completamente questa industria.

Altro caso, Mia Khalifa, che dopo essersi ritirata ha affermato di esser stata costretta a fare film pornografici e che lei non li rifarebbe mai perché si sente, citi testualmente, come se le persone per strada riuscissero a vedere attraverso i suoi vestiti. Il fatto curioso è che anche lei ha un Onlyfans, ad oggi!

È un atteggiamento tipico, non mi stupisce che chi cambi idea su Onlyfans ci sputi sopra a posteriori. Io chiederei loro di restituire tutti i soldi guadagnati e poi cancellerei i video/le foto (se fosse possibile, non come i due casi sopra).

Riguardo al cuore del topic, io penso che questa spinta di OF sia un ulteriore passo verso la beatificazione delle donne come "indipendenti" che va avanti dalle primissime battaglie delle pseudo-femministe moderne, del tipo "ognuna di noi è libera di fare ciò che vuole del proprio corpo"... anche se fondamentalmente lo stesso discorso vale anche per la pornografia, ma in quel caso non avevano tutto questo risalto!

So solo che quattro arrapati stanno rendendo ricche e "famose" delle sgallettate senza il minimo talento, che al tempo spesso diventano anche sbruffone, con i soldi che danno loro alla testa. E sono tante, tante, tante.
E questa piattaforma non fa scremature come il mondo dell'hard, dove per fare soldi veri serve avere una carriera importante e tanta gavetta, basta letteralmente avere una fanbase abbastanza ampia (magari su un'altra piattaforma come Instagram o Tiktok) da garantirti quelle poche decine o centinaia di arrapati/infatuati/ossessionati che ti campano senza problemi (e anche bene).
Non serve neanche essere strafighe, basta semplicemente farla annusare su qualche social, crearsi followers e poi sfruttarli per pubblicizzare OF. È assurdo.
Poi ci si lamenta, allo stesso tempo, del fatto che le donne siano oggettificate o sessualizzate dall'uomo... diciamo que l'oggettificazione è un male fino a quando non volano i soldoni, lì va bene...

Riguardo alla clientela di OF, io credo che molti siano dei fissati, perché abbonarti ad una "performer" significa ottenere contenuti solo su di lei, quindi non sono semplicemente allupati, sono fissati con quella persona e bramano il contatto (anche solo digitale) con lei, bramano la personalizzazione (sempre più presente in ambito commerciale) della sessualità, l'illusione di poter avere tutta per sé quella specifica donna.
E io penso che queste "ossessioni" siano il risultato di una sovraesposizione mediatica che lava spesso il cervello alle persone, anche dal punto di vista sessuale, ma non mi dilungo perché ho già scritto un papiro non indifferente!


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque il tema del topic era questa stranezza del magafono dato ad onlyfans.
E l' ho pensato anche io spesso recentemente.

Pero', voglio dire, la stampa non esiste più, anche i quotidiani più importanti ormai sono ridotti a livello del Cioè.
O cosi, o si muore.

A conferma di questa tesi: pure programmi di Rete 4 ( Zona Bianca) e La7 ( Giletti) fanno sempre almeno 1 ora di trasmissione ultimamente, dedicata ad Onlyfans.

Puro clickbaiting / share, nulla di più, secondo me.

Lo facevano già le Iene di mettere SEMPRE il servizio zozzo verso la fine della puntata.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Dicembre 2022)

Il motivo per cui OF va bene e la gente è disposta a pagare è semplice e mi sembra strano che nessuno lo veda:
Su YP, PH e simili trovi attici o video amatoriali di chissà chi, su OF potresti trovare la tua ex compagna di liceo o la ragazza del tuo paese.


----------



## vota DC (16 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vabbé il discorso che fai ci sta, ma c'erano già altre piattaforme simili, come Cam4, anche quella è roba da sfigati.
> 
> Però bisogna dire che Onlyfans era nato come qualcosa di innovativo e che avrebbe potuto spaccare veramente, poi è andato alla deriva.
> L'intento principale della piattaforma era quello di far iscrivere ragazze famose. Esempio: Diletta Leotta si iscrive, vuoi fare una videochiamata con lei di 5 minuti? Sono 100€.
> ...


Ma è domanda e offerta. Ci sono siti webcam dove mostrano tutto per mance in uno stream che vedono tutti. Quelli che hanno i soldi pagano spesso per piedi e idiozie simili perché i ricchi sono eccentrici, a volte pagano per spogliarelli. Una a livello della Bellucci che si spoglia chiede meno di un cesso con voce starnazzante che mostra i piedi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è domanda e offerta. Ci sono siti webcam dove mostrano tutto per mance in uno stream che vedono tutti. Quelli che hanno i soldi pagano spesso per piedi e idiozie simili perché i ricchi sono eccentrici, a volte pagano per spogliarelli. Una a livello della Bellucci che si spoglia chiede meno di un cesso con voce starnazzante che mostra i piedi.



Vabbé ma hai detto una roba simile a quella che ho detto io. Resta comunque il fatto che per me è roba da sfigati.


----------



## Kayl (16 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Un classico, come la ex ***** attrice Lana Rhoades, che prima ha fatto i soldoni grazie alla sua carriera a luci rosse, poi, dopo essere rimasta incinta e aver fatto un bambino, avendo deciso di ritirarsi, ha deciso di intraprendere una battaglia contro la pornografia, in primis per cercare di far togliere dal web i suoi video (letteralmente impossibile, soprattutto essendo una delle ***** attrici più famose degli ultimi anni), in secundis per sabotare completamente questa industria.
> 
> Altro caso, Mia Khalifa, che dopo essersi ritirata ha affermato di esser stata costretta a fare film pornografici e che lei non li rifarebbe mai perché si sente, citi testualmente, come se le persone per strada riuscissero a vedere attraverso i suoi vestiti. Il fatto curioso è che anche lei ha un Onlyfans, ad oggi!
> 
> ...


È il parossismo del femminismo misandrico.
Propagandano odio verso gli uomini incoraggiando le donne a...diventare come gli uomini. Le cosiddette donne moderne che quando domandano loro come si definiscono rispondono "indipendente, ho una carriera, ho i soldi e posso mantenermi, ho una casa, non ho una relazione fissa" e poi si sentono rispondere "quindi sei un uomo". Coloro che dicono che possono bombarsi tutti gli uomini che vogliono e il giorno dopo dimenticarseli, in pratica oggettificando gli uomini e dando loro dei morti di F.

Questo pseudofemminismo non vuole la parità né tantomeno al potere i valori femminili, vuole che le donne abbiano tutte le qualità per le quali dicono di disprezzare gli uomini. Tra l'altro così non fanno che peggiorare il comportamento degli uomini, poiché più le donne si immignottiscono e meno l'uomo tenderà a volersi impegnare, perché sono sempre le donne che decidono. Se per esempio le donne iniziassero a dire "aspettate cinque appuntamenti prima di darla invece di farvi cavalcare da uno sconosciuto nel cesso di un pub" gli uomini dovrebbero adeguarsi ad aspettare cinque appuntamenti. Invece adesso proclamano la libertà di darla senza alcun legame emotivo e gli uomini quindi ci pensano 10 volte di più a legarsi dopo che gli è stata data la F.

Senza contare il fatto che, come dico e le mie amiche confermano, nessuno odia le donne più delle donne, altro che sorellanza. Basta guardare i comportamenti in discoteca, in un pub, in qualsiasi locale pieno, al momento dell'ingresso. Cosa fa l'uomo? Guarda le donne cercando le gnocche. Cosa fa la donna? Controllare se il suo uomo sbava? No. Guarda le donne cercando quante e quali sono più gnocche di lei per farsi un'idea di che aria tira. Competizione pura. Cosa ancor più vera per le single. Più ragazze più gnocche di lei ci sono e meno i suoi standard per gli uomini saranno alti, sapendo che non è la prima scelta né la seconda o la terza.

Poi le cosiddette donne in carriera non cercano neanche poi un uomo che faccia quello che dovrebbe fare la donna, ovvero occuparsi della casa, della famiglia e dei figli, no. Cercano un uomo che abbia tutte qualità dell'uomo di successo, ma come minimo deve pure guadagnare almeno il doppio di lei!
Quello che non hanno capito queste qua è che a meno che un uomo non sia un pezzente, a noi non frega una sega di quanti soldi facciano, della loro carriera, del loro lavoro (purché non sia roba zozza o illegale). A noi interessa che una donna sia fedele, leale, che non sia una baldracca che vuole andare a ballare mezza nuda nei club ogni weekend, con o senza di noi. L'uomo di successo non cerca la donna in carriera, cerca una persona che dia stabilità, equilibrio e tranquillità alla sua vita. La carriera non arrapa l'uomo, arrapa la donna. Il problema è che non capiscono che pure se diventano come gli uomini, i nostri gusti restano gli stessi, perché biologicamente siamo diversi.

A cosa porta questo? Più le donne diventano uomini e meno ci attraggono, ma i loro standard restano impossibili da trovare. Risultato? A 35 anni si accorgono che quasi il 90% dei loro ovuli sono andati e le possibilità di diventare madre sono drasticamente ridotte, ma non sono disposte a ridurre i loro standard perché convinte che da qualche parte un fesso che però fa parte dell'1% degli uomini che rientrano nei loro parametri lo trovano, dimenticandosi che quella piccola percentuale non vuole loro, ma donne più femminili e indubbiamente più giovani. E poi finiscono in menopausa e si accorgono che abbracciare quelle 4-5 borse di luis vuitton in più non valeva sacrificare il desiderio di maternità che, per quanto dicano non essere cosa loro, è insito nella loro biologia e quindi finiscono in depressione perché hanno buttato nel cesso la vita e cercano di consolarsi con gatti e cani.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?



Fanno vedere tette e cu.lo ma devi chiamarle imprenditrici digitali sennò frotte di mentecatti e bimbiminki vengono a cercarti sotto casa.
Robe da pazzi.


----------



## livestrong (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Diversi colleghi miei ci han speso migliaia di euro su quel sito, vantandosene pure.
A me non dispiace l'idea dello sugar dating, alla fine è un servizio come un altro. Ma come dici tu pagare per delle foto è assurdo, specialmente con tutto il materiale (anche amatoriale) disponibile gratuitamente su internet


----------



## sunburn (16 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la differenza è che le zozzerie in videocassetta erano limitate e oggetto del desiderio di ogni adolescente,
> ma con l'avvento di internet dove trovi tutto gratis, è da pazzi pagare per vedere i piedi delle cesse..


Sì ma in sostanza in entrambi i casi si spendono soldi per commettere svariati atti impuri da soli…


----------



## JDT (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Non so, credo che la stampa vada dove ci sia notizia ed interazione, nulla come questo argomento genera tanto scalpore e indignazione. Piuttosto, mi chiederei come un sito tra i tanti sia riuscito a diventare un monopolio e far muovere celebrità in un attimo, qui la spintarella deve esserci stata.

L'uomo è sempre stato così sul sesso, ma sempre, considera poi che con questa piattaforma ci possono entrare tutti pagando instant e mantenendo l'anonimato, facendo credere all'utente che lei sia lì solo per te. Ne usufruiscono gli asociali, chi andava a pu**ane può andarci senza essere sbeccato, i curiosi, chi voleva ma non sapeva come fare.. il mercato ha una platea illimitata, basti vedere che qua si sono fatte 7 pagine in 3 ore  .

E non dovete paragonarla al ***** gratuito, OnlyFans ha saputo crearsi un'immagine legalizzata. Se tu vai sui ***** sei un porco, se vai su OF no, sei libero di farlo, ha pure un sistema freemium che molti web dovrebbero prendere ad esempio. Dovete paragonarlo alle chat/telefonate erotiche di una volta, e ora costa "infinitamente" meno.

Faccio un altro esempio: fino a 5 anni fa avevo due distributori che vendevano sex-toys, materiale bsdm e accessori di ogni genere. La notte vendeva almeno il 30% del riempito, il weekend pure di più. Poi me li hanno fatti togliere per via del "decoro urbano" .. ma è inutile girarci intorno, ogni novità e tendenza sessuale verrà sperimentata da tutti, chi più chi meno. Io onestamente ho il mio progetto per aprire un OF, certo fossi nato donna o almeno figo avrebbe aiutato  perciò mi devo adattare.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma in sostanza in entrambi i casi si spendono soldi per commettere svariati atti impuri da soli…


non so tu, ma io un giornaletto o un dvd li pagavo massimo 1-2€ e mi duravano mesi


----------



## sunburn (16 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non so tu, ma io un giornaletto o un dvd li pagavo massimo 1-2€ e mi duravano mesi


Il padre di un mio amico aveva un vasto assortimento di giornaletti e tutti noi del gruppo attingevamo a piene mani dalla sterminata collezione...


----------



## Teddy (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


OF è pornografia, è sensualità e non ci vedo nulla di mal in questo. L'evoluzione dei filmini in vhs che tutti abbiamo visto almeno una (lol) volta nella vita. La differenza fra chi si masturba con i video gratuiti e OF qual è? I 10 euro di spesa? Ah, però.


----------



## JDT (16 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Il motivo per cui OF va bene e la gente è disposta a pagare è semplice e mi sembra strano che nessuno lo veda:
> Su YP, PH e simili trovi attici o video amatoriali di chissà chi, su OF potresti trovare la tua ex compagna di liceo o la ragazza del tuo paese.


Grande! È stata la prima cosa che ho fatto  e anche l'ultima, visto che sono tirchio e non ne ho trovata mezza vicino.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Il motivo per cui OF va bene e la gente è disposta a pagare è semplice e mi sembra strano che nessuno lo veda:
> Su YP, PH e simili trovi attici o video amatoriali di chissà chi, su OF potresti trovare la tua ex compagna di liceo o la ragazza del tuo paese.


questa è una buona perversione 

Aggiungo che è proprio questo il lato negativo e degradante, potenzialmente qualsiasi figlio o amante può fare la bottana a tua insaputa e rovinare tutti i familiari. E' troppo alla portata di tutti secondo me


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questa è una buona perversione
> 
> Aggiungo che è proprio questo il lato negativo e degradante, potenzialmente qualsiasi figlio o amante può fare la bottana a tua insaputa e rovinare tutti i familiari. E' troppo alla portata di tutti secondo me


Come diceva il papà di Pierino, per spiegargli la differenza tra teoria e pratica.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Dicembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Grande! È stata la prima cosa che ho fatto  e anche l'ultima, visto che sono tirchio e non ne ho trovata mezza vicino.


Eh ma se sono su OF probabilmente si pubblicizzano su Instagram…


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2022)

Bella discussione.
Giorni fa chiedevo a un mio amico istruttore di calcio se in qualche modo è preoccupato dell'ascesa del fenomeno padel in ottica calcio e nuovi tesseramenti.
Mi ha risposto fermamente di 'no' perché sostanzialmente quelli che si buttano su questo nuovo sport/gioco sono i calcettari ,come li chiamiamo noi dalle nostre parti, cultori del calcio a 5 amatoriale.

Perché questo mio parallelismo?
Perché sostanzialmente credo che anche questo onlyfans possa vivere di uno 'stravaso' di utenti, sostanzialmente quelli che erano soliti usare chat e video porrno col solo fine di interagire o guardare ma senza intenzione alcuna di incontrare la o le donne in questione.
Si tratta indubbiamente di una deviazione ma molto più diffusa di quanto si possa credere..
Se i 'consumatori' di turno sono persone sole, tristi, infelici ma comunque innocue e mentalmente stabili e hanno trovato in questo mondo la loro valvola di sfogo io non gliene farei una colpa e non li metterei in croce.
Certo , viene anche naturale chiedersi come una persona possa privarsi della vita e del sesso reali a favore di questi surrogati di eros ma purtroppo non tutti possono o riescono a vivere, per i motivi più disperati e disparati.
È comunque un mondo 'nero' che raccoglie spesso persone disturbate insospettabili, come si rischia di attrarre il potenziale stalker.
Ho tantissimi clienti, amici o amiche che mi hanno raccontato di aver beccato il partner di turno in questi mondi e , credetemi, serve pure il giusto tatto poi nel capire come affrontare il discorso perché si entra nella sfera più intima, quella della depravazione e della sessualità.
Capita di sovente che il diretto interessato per giustificarsi poi nega l'evidenza.

Io in questi casi consiglio sempre di vivere col proprio partner il rapporto a fondo perché l'uomo, inteso come genere, ha sempre bisogno di giocare, provare, scoprire , provocare e sedurre ed è giusto farlo col proprio partner senza andare a cercare intrigo in un'amante o ,peggio , in un mondo virtuale.

Chiudo infine su chi questo servizio invece lo offre facendosi pagare: è una notizia questa ?
Val la pena commentarla o parlarne?
È il mestiere più antico del mondo riadattato ai tempi moderni con la differenza che è tutto mentale e per nulla carnale.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questa è una buona perversione
> 
> Aggiungo che è proprio questo il lato negativo e degradante, potenzialmente qualsiasi figlio o amante può fare la bottana a tua insaputa e rovinare tutti i familiari. E' troppo alla portata di tutti secondo me


Beh tra le perversioni direi che è una di quelle più sane .. certo che se ti trovi la figlia , la mamma o la ex.. guai!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Il padre di un mio amico* aveva un vasto assortimento di giornaletti e tutti noi del gruppo attingevamo a piene mani dalla sterminata collezione...



Sempre *merito* degli altri…


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

Mi auguro che inizi ad agire la finanza contro ste robe. E' l'unico modo per arginare un minimo sto fenomeno. Tassare a manetta e multazze da capogiro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ipocrisia è scrivere un articolo dove si combatte la sessualizzazione delle donne, e sotto un altro articolo dove le donne approfittano della fame di figa maschile vendendo il proprio corpo ( anche se in foto)
> 
> La gente sta semplicemente male, ste tizie che vanno su onlyfans, in gran parte con i connotati tutti modificati ( e da pessimi chirurghi) faranno una brutta fine, basta guardarle in faccia, sembrano in totale trance.
> 
> ...


Hai detto troppi dettagli, ti ho beccato


----------



## ROQ (16 Dicembre 2022)

è semplice. C'è sempre meno lavoro, comunque sempre più sottopagato, e comunque nessuno ha voglia di fare un casso (e per le paghe che ci sono lo capisco pure), è pieno di pipparoli super sfigati con seri problemi mentali= onlyfans esplode, sinceramente era un business che pensavo sarebbe esploso anche prima, vista la persona media soprattutto in Italia. PS: ricordiamo che il business precedente era il "night", dinamica molto simile. Supersfigati che vanno a farsi prendere per il cul e drenare 9 volte su 10 senza manco ficcare. Anche qui a Sanremo era l'unico business che funzionava lol

Almeno prima quello che andava a prostitute mediamente era un complessato frustrato che andava per il 90% del tempo a lamentarsi della moglie che gli fa fare una vita da sfigato e poi se riusciva una super sveltina quando andava bene. Con quello che pagano su onlyfans tra l'altro potrebbero scopare fighe dal vivo (conosco ragazze ma anche donne che si fanno dare 200-300 euro per 2 foto dei piedi per capirci, andiamo davvero qualcuno da la colpa a loro? lol), tanto umiliazione per umiliazione almeno sarebbero 5 minuti di gloria vera e non virtuale. Ma anche questi non avranno voglia neanche di prendere la macchina e preferiscono cosi evidentemente, o si sentono più appagati perché non si sentono in grado di fare altro. Altri pagano per parlare. Praticamente queste diventano anche psicologhe senza laurea. E un mondo senza possibilità di salvezza, pieno di baldracche virtuali , giustificate, e pipparoli che vivono senza un perché e si bruciano i soldi di famiglia o di qualche asset familiare. Pianificato per essere tale. Il massimo successo dell'elite.

Il cittadino modello è vaccinato, ha la bandierina dell'ucraina nel profilo, vota PD, prende il reddito oppure lavora in qualche inutile ed improduttivo posto pubblico in cambio di tutto questo e si fa tante pippe anziché ribellarsi di sta vita di *****. Prima o poi si trasferisce direttamente nel metaverso come pianificato stile matrix, magari penserà li che la sua vita li ha un senso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> è semplice. C'è sempre meno lavoro, comunque sempre più sottopagato, e comunque nessuno ha voglia di fare un casso (e per le paghe che ci sono lo capisco pure), è pieno di pipparoli super sfigati con seri problemi mentali= onlyfans esplode, sinceramente era un business che pensavo sarebbe esploso anche prima, vista la persona media soprattutto in Italia. PS: ricordiamo che il business precedente era il "night", dinamica molto simile. Supersfigati che vanno a farsi prendere per il cul e drenare 9 volte su 10 senza manco ficcare. Anche qui a Sanremo era l'unico business che funzionava lol
> 
> Almeno prima quello che andava a prostitute mediamente era un complessato frustrato che andava per il 90% del tempo a lamentarsi della moglie che gli fa fare una vita da sfigato e poi se riusciva una super sveltina quando andava bene. Con quello che pagano su onlyfans tra l'altro potrebbero scopare fighe dal vivo (conosco ragazze ma anche donne che si fanno dare 200-300 euro per 2 foto dei piedi per capirci, andiamo davvero qualcuno da la colpa a loro? lol), tanto umiliazione per umiliazione almeno sarebbero 5 minuti di gloria vera e non virtuale. Ma anche questi non avranno voglia neanche di prendere la macchina e preferiscono cosi evidentemente, o si sentono più appagati perché non si sentono in grado di fare altro. Altri pagano per parlare. Praticamente queste diventano anche psicologhe senza laurea. E un mondo senza possibilità di salvezza, pieno di baldracche virtuali , giustificate, e pipparoli che vivono senza un perché e si bruciano i soldi di famiglia o di qualche asset familiare. Pianificato per essere tale. Il massimo successo dell'elite.
> 
> Il cittadino modello è vaccinato, ha la bandierina dell'ucraina nel profilo, vota PD, prende il reddito oppure lavora in qualche inutile ed improduttivo posto pubblico in cambio di tutto questo e si fa tante pippe anziché ribellarsi di sta vita di *****. Prima o poi si trasferisce direttamente nel metaverso come pianificato stile matrix, magari penserà li che la sua vita li ha un senso.



Andrà sempre peggio, credimi. In palestra ormai ho il mio giro di amici, e più passa il tempo e più vediamo ragazzine che si iscrivono, sono molte più numerose rispetto ai ragazzini, che comunque non mancano. 
Ma te devi vedere che roba arriva. Ci sono ragazzine di 15/16 anni che sono delle gnocche della Madonna. Magliettina, toppettino, leggings sempre e comunque. Oh, ho 31 anni non 75 e sto con una bella ragazza, ma l'occhio cribbio, me lo rubano, così come lo rubano anche ai miei amici in palestra, che sono più o meno della stessa età mia. Eppure...... Che succede? 
I loro coetanei manco le guardano, stanno lì con le cuffiette e fissi con sto cavolo di telefono. Sai quante volte ne parliamo tra di noi in palestra che questo manco se le filano? Assurdo dai. 
Le ragazzine poi, quelle più tagliate, fanno anche le furbette provando ad attirare l'attenzione di noi grandi o fanno apposta a chiedere una mano a fare esercizi banali. Ma insomma, questi sono i nuovi ragazzetti, un branco di pipparoli senza futuro. 
Già la mia generazione era ed è formata da morti di f. nel DNA (lo sono pure io, mica nego) ma a noi piaceva e piace la gnocca vera, quella che si tocca e si lecca veramente.


----------



## ROQ (16 Dicembre 2022)

100%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Andrà sempre peggio, credimi. In palestra ormai ho il mio giro di amici, e più passa il tempo e più vediamo ragazzine che si iscrivono, sono molte più numerose rispetto ai ragazzini, che comunque non mancano.
> Ma te devi vedere che roba arriva. Ci sono ragazzine di 15/16 anni che sono delle gnocche della Madonna. Magliettina, toppettino, leggings sempre e comunque. Oh, ho 31 anni non 75 e sto con una bella ragazza, ma l'occhio cribbio, me lo rubano, così come lo rubano anche ai miei amici in palestra, che sono più o meno della stessa età mia. Eppure...... Che succede?
> I loro coetanei manco le guardano, stanno lì con le cuffiette e fissi con sto cavolo di telefono. Sai quante volte ne parliamo tra di noi in palestra che questo manco se le filano? Assurdo dai.
> Le ragazzine poi, quelle più tagliate, fanno anche le furbette provando ad attirare l'attenzione di noi grandi o fanno apposta a chiedere una mano a fare esercizi banali. Ma insomma, questi sono i nuovi ragazzetti, un branco di pipparoli senza futuro.
> Già la mia generazione era ed è formata da morti di f. nel DNA (lo sono pure io, mica nego) ma a noi piaceva e piace la gnocca vera, quella che si tocca e si lecca veramente.



I ragazzini maschi di oggi li plasmano fluidi, con il bombardamento mediatico di cantanti eunuchi, serie TV americane, trend twitter, teorie gender nelle scuole etc...
E anche le ragazze tra un po' andranno solo di dildi o lesbicate.
Lavorare sulla testa o sulla cultura e le usanze, può cambiare anche il corpo o le emozioni.

E' un lavoro sottotraccia, poco rumoroso o appariscente, ma efficace e anche rapido nel portare risultati. Pensavo ci sarebbero voluti decenni e invece penso che ci vorranno meno anni.


----------



## vota DC (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> è semplice. C'è sempre meno lavoro, comunque sempre più sottopagato, e comunque nessuno ha voglia di fare un casso (e per le paghe che ci sono lo capisco pure), è pieno di pipparoli super sfigati con seri problemi mentali= onlyfans esplode, sinceramente era un business che pensavo sarebbe esploso anche prima, vista la persona media soprattutto in Italia. PS: ricordiamo che il business precedente era il "night", dinamica molto simile. Supersfigati che vanno a farsi prendere per il cul e drenare 9 volte su 10 senza manco ficcare. Anche qui a Sanremo era l'unico business che funzionava lol
> 
> Almeno prima quello che andava a prostitute mediamente era un complessato frustrato che andava per il 90% del tempo a lamentarsi della moglie che gli fa fare una vita da sfigato e poi se riusciva una super sveltina quando andava bene. Con quello che pagano su onlyfans tra l'altro potrebbero scopare fighe dal vivo (conosco ragazze ma anche donne che si fanno dare 200-300 euro per 2 foto dei piedi per capirci, andiamo davvero qualcuno da la colpa a loro? lol), tanto umiliazione per umiliazione almeno sarebbero 5 minuti di gloria vera e non virtuale. Ma anche questi non avranno voglia neanche di prendere la macchina e preferiscono cosi evidentemente, o si sentono più appagati perché non si sentono in grado di fare altro. Altri pagano per parlare. Praticamente queste diventano anche psicologhe senza laurea. E un mondo senza possibilità di salvezza, pieno di baldracche virtuali , giustificate, e pipparoli che vivono senza un perché e si bruciano i soldi di famiglia o di qualche asset familiare. Pianificato per essere tale. Il massimo successo dell'elite.
> 
> Il cittadino modello è vaccinato, ha la bandierina dell'ucraina nel profilo, vota PD, prende il reddito oppure lavora in qualche inutile ed improduttivo posto pubblico in cambio di tutto questo e si fa tante pippe anziché ribellarsi di sta vita di *****. Prima o poi si trasferisce direttamente nel metaverso come pianificato stile matrix, magari penserà li che la sua vita li ha un senso.


Passi che hanno il fetish dei piedi invece di vedere cose interessanti, ma se ci parlano non si tratta di di sfigati ma di malati mentali. In Giappone è comune ma per scaricare i nervi a gente che lavora 48 ore la settimana.


----------



## ROQ (16 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Passi che hanno il fetish dei piedi invece di vedere cose interessanti, ma se ci parlano non si tratta di di sfigati ma di malati mentali. In Giappone è comune ma per scaricare i nervi a gente che lavora 48 ore la settimana.


haha qui non c'è manco quella scusa del super lavoro


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> è semplice. C'è sempre meno lavoro, comunque sempre più sottopagato, e comunque nessuno ha voglia di fare un casso (e per le paghe che ci sono lo capisco pure), è pieno di pipparoli super sfigati con seri problemi mentali= onlyfans esplode, sinceramente era un business che pensavo sarebbe esploso anche prima, vista la persona media soprattutto in Italia. PS: ricordiamo che il business precedente era il "night", dinamica molto simile. Supersfigati che vanno a farsi prendere per il cul e drenare 9 volte su 10 senza manco ficcare. Anche qui a Sanremo era l'unico business che funzionava lol
> 
> Almeno prima quello che andava a prostitute mediamente era un complessato frustrato che andava per il 90% del tempo a lamentarsi della moglie che gli fa fare una vita da sfigato e poi se riusciva una super sveltina quando andava bene. Con quello che pagano su onlyfans tra l'altro potrebbero scopare fighe dal vivo (conosco ragazze ma anche donne che si fanno dare 200-300 euro per 2 foto dei piedi per capirci, andiamo davvero qualcuno da la colpa a loro? lol), tanto umiliazione per umiliazione almeno sarebbero 5 minuti di gloria vera e non virtuale. Ma anche questi non avranno voglia neanche di prendere la macchina e preferiscono cosi evidentemente, o si sentono più appagati perché non si sentono in grado di fare altro. Altri pagano per parlare. Praticamente queste diventano anche psicologhe senza laurea. E un mondo senza possibilità di salvezza, pieno di baldracche virtuali , giustificate, e pipparoli che vivono senza un perché e si bruciano i soldi di famiglia o di qualche asset familiare. Pianificato per essere tale. Il massimo successo dell'elite.
> 
> Il cittadino modello è vaccinato, ha la bandierina dell'ucraina nel profilo, vota PD, prende il reddito oppure lavora in qualche inutile ed improduttivo posto pubblico in cambio di tutto questo e si fa tante pippe anziché ribellarsi di sta vita di *****. Prima o poi si trasferisce direttamente nel metaverso come pianificato stile matrix, magari penserà li che la sua vita li ha un senso.


ammazza quanto ardore...hai semplificato troppo a mio avviso..

ci può stare eh..è anche divertente ma a mio avviso un tantino troppo semplificativo

perchè altrimenti uno ti potrebbe fare il ritratto del ribelle 2.0:

no vax,anti usa anti europa anti italia anti nato anti tutto...ogni cosa che accade tifare sempre la parte non mainstream sia mai...odiare tutti e tutto

non va bene nessuno da Saviano ai Maneskin passando per J ax Segre Fedez Le Iene Rai Mediaset Sanremo Repubblica Corriere Il Sole Mc Donald Instagram Twitter Bill Gates il Papa etc 

è tutto un complotto perenne..qualunque cosa uno dica o faccia fa parte di un grande disegno...ovviamente poi alle domande dirette ossia "chi ci guadagna?" "perchè?" "chi c'è dietro?" risposte evasive fumose o ironiche

rabbia e frustrazione perenne e inneggiamente continui a rivolte guerre civili e rivoluzioni varie poi arriva quello che vuol fare sul serio e tutti scappano...le chiacchere sono facili le azioni un pò meno....per fare una rivolta che aspetti che siano d'accordo milioni di persone? buonanotte...

ai tempi in cui impazzava l'Isis lessi la trascrizione di un'intercettazione (era una chat in realtà credo) tra Jihadisti (o supporter) in cui un arabo continuava a dire "faremo qui,faremo li,metterò l'esplosivo la etc" e altri 2 arabi lo canzonavano dicendo "tu fai la Jihad da salotto..se un guerriero da divano"...mi ricordo che leggendolo mi fece ridere perchè pensai che per certi versi proprio tutto il mondo è paese  

riguardo onlyfans ritengo anche io demenziale pagari tutti quei soldi per delle foto (o video presumo) ma che vi devo dire..se c'è a chi piace..


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Hai detto troppi dettagli, ti ho beccato



Se avessi voluto non farmi beccare non avrei dettagliato  

Ho le mie fonti ahahah


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se avessi voluto non farmi beccare non avrei dettagliato
> 
> Ho le mie fonti ahahah


Allora diciamola tutta, hai l'amico pipparolo che ti passa i contenuti aggratis. Almeno potresti condividere


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Leggere "creatrice di contenuti su OF", così vengono definite queste tizie, mi rende perplesso.

Non avrei mai pensato che mostrare il buco del culo davanti ad una webcam significasse "creare contenuti".

Evidentemente sono un po' arretrato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Allora diciamola tutta, hai l'amico pipparolo che ti passa i contenuti aggratis. Almeno potresti condividere



Su Telegram si trovano gratis


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Dicembre 2022)

non so cosa sia onlyfans ma sono certo che se guardo mi viene voglia di pregare il meteorite. quindi passo.


----------



## ROQ (16 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ammazza quanto ardore...hai semplificato troppo a mio avviso..
> 
> ci può stare eh..è anche divertente ma a mio avviso un tantino troppo semplificativo
> 
> ...


guarda prima si ora molto meno ardore, al massimo impazienza che succeda qualcosa, se son diventato cattivo mi dispiace ma dopo tutto quello che ho visto ho completamente esaurito la pazienza, ho anche perso o visto danneggiate persone care per questa farsa che non me ne frega più niente di niente se non per un senso di giustizia, ma per me che si vaccinino tutti che ci sono sempre pochi parcheggi (ma la quarta dose sarebbe al palo al 15%, anche perché tanto che non hanno avuto il placebo son già crepati o mezzi invalidi, e quasi tutti gli altri han capito). Tanto la guerra civile non sarebbe contro questi che ci han pensato da soli. Dopo due anni a denunciare l'ovvio e a rischiare pestaggi dalla polizia in parte corrotta e la galera (e qualche mio amico ci è finito e abbiamo dovuto aiutare la famiglia in quei mesi, ora però un giudice ha sentenziato che erano innocenti e che è stato tutto un complotto della polizia in stile Diaz, ergo ora credo potranno chiedere un risarcimento. Ho un amico che ha preso una denuncia gravissima perché ha disarmato il poliziotto che lo stava colpendo col manganello, non lo ha colpito, lo ha solo disarmato : "furto con destrezza"  ) per un popolo di eunuchi fanatici dell'eutanasia che tifano per il boia e prendono pure per il cul chi al contrario loro ha cervello e balle per ribellarsi come il tizio in questa foto che è solo uno dei milioni di esempi, sticassi. La prendo a ridere che se la prendo diversamente ci finisco io in galera troppo presto. Intanto in USA i parenti delle vittime stanno andando a prendere i medici vaccinatori.

comunque di quell'elenco che hai fatto "non ne va bene uno", salvamene uno te  io butterei giù direttamente la torre

e a proposito di odiare, vedi seconda foto  perché sta ricostruzione che "i complottisti sono odiatori" no nesiste proprio. Quelle persone non possono essere eguagliate, ma al massimo discriminate a calci in cul


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> le prime pagine ormai sono piene di degrado, dalle avventure di Elon Musk su Twitta alle poverine licenziate dalle aziende perchè stanno su Onlyfans... Degrado calcolato, lo si vuole normalizzare




Che poi quella storia è fake. Ho letto una ricostruzione attendibile totalemnte diversa.

Infatti le avevano rinnovato il contratto anche prima, benché fossero a conoscenza che facesse anche robe hard su OF.

Il che appunto spiega bene il senso del post scritto @admin

Per ragioni contorte queste disagiate/furbe/abbindolatrici di frustrati sono diventate eroine dell'emancipazione femminile.

Ps: Pagare per vedere questa qua è veramente assurdo, inconcepibile, ecc.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Boh, preferirei spendere soldi per Mariangela Fantozzi piuttosto che per questa roba qua.


----------



## ROQ (16 Dicembre 2022)

comunque tornando in tema, si chiamano "imprenditrici digitali" lol


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che poi quella storia è fake. Ho letto una ricostruzione attendibile totalemnte diversa.
> 
> Infatti le avevano rinnovato il contratto anche prima, benché fossero a conoscenza che facesse anche robe hard su OF.
> 
> ...


hanno fatto diventare una pornostar quella toilette che stava a Masterchef


----------



## Swaitak (16 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che poi quella storia è fake. Ho letto una ricostruzione attendibile totalemnte diversa.
> 
> Infatti le avevano rinnovato il contratto anche prima, benché fossero a conoscenza che facesse anche robe hard su OF.
> 
> ...


Vi stupireste se pagassero per finire in prima pagina?...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> hanno fatto diventare una pornostar quella toilette che stava a Masterchef




Non conoscevo quel fatto. Ho fatto una ricerca veloce ed ora purtroppo so.

Direi che come pornostar la vedo adatta a quei film della centoxcento. Robe adatte a morti di figa di livello assoluto.

Dovrebbe pagare lei per farsi montare altroché.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non conoscevo quel fatto. Ho fatto una ricerca veloce ed ora purtroppo so.
> 
> Direi che come pornostar la vedo adatta a quei film della *centoxcento*. Robe adatte a morti di figa di livello assoluto.
> 
> Dovrebbe pagare lei per farsi montare altroché.



Ullala, un vero intenditore


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ullala, un vero intenditore




Siamo gente de curtura 

E ribadisco che Desi da Napoli o Mantova o Perugia che si fanno scopare da un bavoso ottantenne hanno più dignità di queste cosiddette "imprenditrici".

Queste sono ad un livello inferiore anche rispetto alla Fascina, che almeno le umiliazioni le subisce in privato ed ogni volta che deve "accontentare" Silvio si aiuta pensando al malloppo


----------



## __king george__ (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> guarda prima si ora molto meno ardore, al massimo impazienza che succeda qualcosa, se son diventato cattivo mi dispiace ma dopo tutto quello che ho visto ho completamente esaurito la pazienza, ho anche perso o visto danneggiate persone care per questa farsa che non me ne frega più niente di niente se non per un senso di giustizia, ma per me che si vaccinino tutti che ci sono sempre pochi parcheggi (ma la quarta dose sarebbe al palo al 15%, anche perché tanto che non hanno avuto il placebo son già crepati o mezzi invalidi, e quasi tutti gli altri han capito). Tanto la guerra civile non sarebbe contro questi che ci han pensato da soli. Dopo due anni a denunciare l'ovvio *e a rischiare pestaggi dalla polizia in parte corrotta e la galera (e qualche mio amico ci è finito e abbiamo dovuto aiutare la famiglia in quei mesi, ora però un giudice ha sentenziato che erano innocenti e che è stato tutto un complotto della polizia in stile Diaz, ergo ora credo potranno chiedere un risarcimento. Ho un amico che ha preso una denuncia gravissima perché ha disarmato il poliziotto che lo stava colpendo col manganello, non lo ha colpito, lo ha solo disarmato : "furto con destrezza" * ) per un popolo di eunuchi fanatici dell'eutanasia che tifano per il boia e prendono pure per il cul chi al contrario loro ha cervello e balle per ribellarsi come il tizio in questa foto che è solo uno dei milioni di esempi, sticassi. La prendo a ridere che se la prendo diversamente ci finisco io in galera troppo presto. Intanto in USA i parenti delle vittime stanno andando a prendere i medici vaccinatori.
> 
> comunque di quell'elenco che hai fatto "non ne va bene uno", salvamene uno te  io butterei giù direttamente la torre
> 
> e a proposito di odiare, vedi seconda foto  perché sta ricostruzione che "i complottisti sono odiatori" no nesiste proprio. Quelle persone non possono essere eguagliate, ma al massimo discriminate a calci in cul


beh allora se voi (te e i tuoi amici) la fate nei fatti e non solo nelle parole è un atlro discorso

non condivido le posizioni ma almeno si parla di qualcosa di concreto e c'è una certa credibilità..altrimenti è solo fuffa (come la stragrande maggioranza...e non solo in questo ambito)


----------



## ROQ (16 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh allora se voi (te e i tuoi amici) la fate nei fatti e non solo nelle parole è un atlro discorso
> 
> non condivido le posizioni ma almeno si parla di qualcosa di concreto e c'è una certa credibilità..altrimenti è solo fuffa (come la stragrande maggioranza...e non solo in questo ambito)


hai ragione su tutto quello che hai detto, infatti non faccio più niente. Non ho assolutamente tempo da perdere e dovrò perderne ancora tanto tra tribunali sia per me che per altri (che per ora ho vinto tutti i processi, ma anche perdessi non pago niente, tutte cose soft, cazzate tipo manifestazioni non autorizzata fuori orario coprifuoco o "non indosssava la mascherina"  , ho amici messi MOOOLTO PEGGIO e io son stato semplicemente fortunato). Però se succede qualcosa di serio, posso dire che vivo per quello ormai. Il mio lo ho già fatto oltre le possibilità e non perdo più tempo per un popolo che vuole meritarsi l'estinzione. Poi sarò sempre felice di essere smentito. Dopo due anni è davvero troppo, e la presa per il cul va avanti da decenni almeno


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> hai ragione su tutto quello che hai detto, infatti non faccio più niente. Non ho assolutamente tempo da perdere e dovrò perderne ancora tanto tra tribunali sia per me che per altri (che per ora ho vinto tutti i processi, ma anche perdessi non pago niente, tutte cose soft, cazzate tipo manifestazioni non autorizzata fuori orario coprifuoco o "non indosssava la mascherina"  , ho amici messi MOOOLTO PEGGIO e io son stato semplicemente fortunato). Però se succede qualcosa di serio, posso dire che vivo per quello ormai. Il mio lo ho già fatto oltre le possibilità e non perdo più tempo per un popolo che vuole meritarsi l'estinzione. Poi sarò sempre felice di essere smentito. Dopo due anni è davvero troppo, e la presa per il cul va avanti da decenni almeno



Ma allora sei matto davvero non sei un fake da tastiera ahahahah

Per me sbagli anche le virgole, ma per quel che vale hai la mia sincera stima!

Punti di vista


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I ragazzini maschi di oggi li plasmano fluidi, con il bombardamento mediatico di cantanti eunuchi, serie TV americane, trend twitter, teorie gender nelle scuole etc...
> E anche le ragazze tra un po' andranno solo di dildi o lesbicate.
> Lavorare sulla testa o sulla cultura e le usanze, può cambiare anche il corpo o le emozioni.
> 
> E' un lavoro sottotraccia, poco rumoroso o appariscente, ma efficace e anche rapido nel portare risultati. Pensavo ci sarebbero voluti decenni e invece penso che ci vorranno meno anni.



Parte tutto fin da bambini. Fin da quando vai all'asilo ti dicono che le femmine sono meglio, sono più brave, intelligenti, mature e bla bla bla. Mentre i maschi sono stupidi, cattivi e quant'altro. Tutta sta schifezza viene assorbita nel proprio io interiore demolendo la proprio autostima e portando in palmo di mano donnette da 4 soldi che si credono chissà chi solo perché vengono continuamente bombardate con certi messaggi e aiutate di continuo e al massimo è colpa del patriarcato e dei maschi oppressori... Le insegnanti poi son tutte donne e i bimbi non hanno figure maschili reali di riferimento. 

Tutta sta roba l'abbiamo vissuta anche noi da piccoli seppur in misura minore, con gli occhi di adulto riguardo le cose passate in maniera molto diversa.
Basta pensare a un fenomeno di massa del "nostro" tempo come i simpson, tutte le figure maschili sono dei ritardati veri, mentre le donne sono sempre il meglio del meglio, super intelligenti, empatiche e quant'altro. Non c'è una sola figura maschile veramente positiva alla fine.

Sembrano robe esagerate, ma alla fine è così che vengono plasmate le menti della maggior parte dei bimbi e dei ragazzi. Sta roba alla fine ti entra dentro in qualche modo. I modelli sono dati da ste cose. Ora poi è l'apocalisse vera a confronto


----------



## mandraghe (16 Dicembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pappone dei tempi moderni



@Divoratore Di Stelle lo immagino così:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Se non conoscete il capolavoro cinematografico in questione meritate di essere esclusi dall’umano consesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle lo immagino così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande attore Sala.


----------



## manu9810 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Io sinceramente reputo Onlyfans né più né meno dei vecchi giornalini *****, quindi donne in topless/abiti succinti che guadagnano mostrandosi come mamma le ha fatte. È un mestiere che esiste da tempo infondo, è stato solo digitalizzato, e reso potenzialmente alla portata di tutti.. ed è quest'ultima parte il grande però, perché si è arrivati a vivere nel paradosso, racconto la mia situazione: la fidanzata di un mio amico storico, si è aperta Onlyfans.. lui lo accetta quindi va bene così, però a me fa molto ridere il fatto che io con questa ragazza potenzialmente possa uscirci come normali conoscenti e una volta tornato a casa possa pagarla per farmi le pippe ahaha non l'ho mai fatto, ma sarebbe una cosa che potrei fare facilmente, e se dovessi dirlo in loro compagnia come la prenderebbero?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2022)

Il porrno è diventato interattivo e a portata di cellulare, di fatto ha cambiato le abitudini di molti.
Diciamo che noi adolescenti degli anni 80 lavoravamo molto di fantasia e con mezzi infinitamente minori: io mi sono innamorato della crawford sul postalmarket.
Le avrò dedicato più pippe io di quanti mazzi di fiori avrà ricevuto in vita .
Poi ci sono stati i fumetti erotici ,poi le riviste, poi le vhs.
Non potrò mai dimenticare il primo porrno che ho visto da ragazzino, tremavo come una foglia.
Che poi i mezzi erano quelli che erano ma crescendo per strada e in mezzo a compagnie di ragazzi di varie età si cresceva prima.
Le pippe di gruppo credo ora non se le fanno più.
La sessualità ora si vive diversamente.

Comunque dopo questo mio momento di degrado vi propongo una chiave di lettura positiva e propositiva: tutto sommato oggi basta avere l'idea giusta per fare i soldi.
Mi auguro per voi tutti, ovviamente, qualcosa di più edificante di mostrare il culo come fanno queste tipe.
Oggi il prodotto arriva direttamente alla gente senza i filtri della qualità.
Lo schifo è servito, come una possibilità per tutti.
Americanata.


----------



## Djici (16 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Quando leggo le cose di cui parlate in Italia mi chiedo come sia possibile un degrado () simile.
Magari vivete le cose in anticipo rispetto al Belgio, ma di onlyfans qui non se ne parla proprio. Ne in TV ne sui giornali.
Non dico che nessuno lo utilizza ovviamente. Dico solo che in TV e sui giornali scrivono di ben altro rispetto alle cose di cui parlate.

Poi magari tra 2 anni torno ad uppare questa discussione per dirvi che il degrado e arrivato pure qui


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

45enne, scapolo, vive da solo, pancetta da insulina resistenza.

Il venerdì sera, finita la settimana di lavoro da 1500 euro al mese, si può accomodare al PC, pronto per la serata.

E' il momento di far fruttare l'abbonamento alla ragazzetta di 30 euro al mese, pagandole delle "mance" per avere degli extra. Anche 50 o 100 euro.
Quali sono questi bonus?
--> riesci a comunicare con la ragazzetta;
--> la stessa nomina il tuo nome;
--> fa quello che le chiedi.

E quindi via alle danze.
La tizia mette l'ultimo completino-ino-ino suppe secsi comprato online.
Alla vista, il tizio è già alle stelle. Sta guardando, live, la sua ossessione sessuale.

Arriva il cash live, inizia il dialogo socratico.

1) "Ciao Fabrizio, come stai?"
2) "Beneh" ("ohhhhwwwwww mi ha chiamato per nome. Ha nominato il mio nome, fo fo fo fo fo fo")

3) "Cosa vuoi che faccia? Cosa mi tolgo?"
4) *con l'ultima mano libera, a fatica riesce a digitare, commettendo un solo errore, "le mutsndine"

5) "Va bene, mi tolgo le mutandine". ..."ecco, questa è la vagina"
6) ...fap fap fap ---> spruzz.

Fine.

E ora a dormire. La settimana è conclusa. Lunedì inizia una nuova bella settimana.


----------



## Djici (17 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> 45enne, scapolo, vive da solo, pancetta da insulina resistenza.
> 
> Il venerdì sera, finita la settimana di lavoro da 1500 euro al mese, si può accomodare al PC, pronto per la serata.
> 
> ...


Inizialmente mi hai strappato un sorriso.
Ma purtroppo quello che hai descritto e probabilmente la realtà di migliaia di persone in Italia... E milioni nel mondo occidentale. Gli altri non hanno questa realtà perché non ci sono ancora arrivati.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> 45enne, scapolo, vive da solo, pancetta da insulina resistenza.
> 
> Il venerdì sera, finita la settimana di lavoro da 1500 euro al mese, si può accomodare al PC, pronto per la serata.
> 
> ...


però sinceramente, 50-100 euro la trovi una.. anche fosse una cinesina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> 45enne, scapolo, vive da solo, pancetta da insulina resistenza.
> 
> Il venerdì sera, finita la settimana di lavoro da 1500 euro al mese, si può accomodare al PC, pronto per la serata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> 45enne, scapolo, vive da solo, pancetta da insulina resistenza.
> 
> Il venerdì sera, finita la settimana di lavoro da 1500 euro al mese, si può accomodare al PC, pronto per la serata.
> 
> ...



L'importante per il tipo è che quando lei si toglie le mutandine non spunti una proboscide a sorpresa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Inizialmente mi hai strappato un sorriso.
> Ma purtroppo quello che hai descritto e probabilmente la realtà di migliaia di persone in Italia... E milioni nel mondo occidentale. Gli altri non hanno questa realtà perché non ci sono ancora arrivati.


perché in fondo è così: ci puoi ridere e scherzare alla grande, così come ci puoi vedere altro, che per me si tratta del buio nero della depressione. Depressione e vita senza senso. 
Le scariche di dopamina, liberate a fiumi dai giochetti "vedo-non vedo" / ragazza si spoglia/non si spoglia", anestetizzano il soggetto in questione. Altrimenti, non appena si sarebbe reso conto che neanche sa cosa ci sta facendo a fare in sto mondo, si sarebbe già impiccato. Praticamente il soggetto è il personaggio di Edward Norton senza il fight club. Il suo fight club è la masturbazione con queste piattaforme.

La ragazza si anestetizza con i 5k mensili. Già leggere "5k mensili" fa godere vero? E quindi vale tutto. Acquisti di vestitini online, poi la sera si fa quello che si deve fare. 
In un articolo che non riesco più a trovare, una ragazza diceva che uno ossessionato da lei le chiedeva di sedersi per ore, a culo nudo, su una pianta irritante. 

Leggo però che si tratta di una nuova forma di impresa. 
Oppure che si tratta di 5-6 anni così, e poi "la pensione non sarà più un pensiero". La pensione per cosa esattamente?

Se questa è la direzione da prendere, per me tanto vale avviare l'intelligenza artificiale e poi possiamo togliere il disturbo



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>


Mammamia perfetto. Lo straniamento è alle stelle.


----------



## Sam (17 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> però sinceramente, 50-100 euro la trovi una.. anche fosse una cinesina


Quella vicino casa mia appena la chiami dice sempre "io blava io blava". Con un 50 euro la bombi. Ma non ne vale la pena IMHO, anche perché per esperienza le cinesi mettono foto fake negli annunci. Te ne accorgi subito, e quand'anche decidessi di dare loro fiducia, appena le vedi scopri che sono dei boiler.

Io sono solito andare da quelle dell'Est Europeo. C'era una rumena che era talmente brava con il karaoke che avrebbe fatto impallidire pure la ex-Suor Cristina di XFUCKtor.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quella vicino casa mia appena la chiami dice sempre "io blava io blava". Con un 50 euro la bombi. Ma non ne vale la pena IMHO, anche perché per esperienza le cinesi mettono foto fake negli annunci. Te ne accorgi subito, e quand'anche decidessi di dare loro fiducia, appena le vedi scopri che sono dei boiler.
> 
> Io sono solito andare da quelle dell'Est Europeo. C'era una rumena che era talmente brava con il karaoke che avrebbe fatto impallidire pure la ex-Suor Cristina di XFUCKtor.


mai provato le cinesi, facevo l'esempio, perchè secondo me a pari costo è sempre meglio un corpo caldo rispetto ad una chat (ovviamente ragazza da scegliere in loco).
Concordo su quelle dell'est invece


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2022)

Non sottovalutate mai i danni che questi 3 anni hanno generato nelle menti delle persone.
Il sesso virtuale è sempre il miglior sesso asettico.

Siamo veramente arrivati a vivere in una dimensione parallela. 
Ed è chiaro che qualcuno ha spinto perché si andasse in questa direzione.


----------



## ROQ (17 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> 45enne, scapolo, vive da solo, pancetta da insulina resistenza.
> 
> Il venerdì sera, finita la settimana di lavoro da 1500 euro al mese, si può accomodare al PC, pronto per la serata.
> 
> ...


emblematico.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> 45enne, scapolo, vive da solo, pancetta da insulina resistenza.
> 
> Il venerdì sera, finita la settimana di lavoro da 1500 euro al mese, si può accomodare al PC, pronto per la serata.
> 
> ...



15 anni fa questi personaggi andavano in diretta telefonica in canali imbarazzanti alle 2 di notte....e giù cash....io ed i miei amici mentre ci facevamo la pasta post serata alle 3 di notte ce la ridevamo dietro a questi poretti....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quella vicino casa mia appena la chiami dice sempre "io blava io blava". Con un 50 euro la bombi. Ma non ne vale la pena IMHO, anche perché per esperienza le cinesi mettono foto fake negli annunci. Te ne accorgi subito, e quand'anche decidessi di dare loro fiducia, appena le vedi scopri che sono dei boiler.
> 
> Io sono solito andare da quelle dell'Est Europeo. C'era una rumena che era talmente brava con il karaoke che avrebbe fatto impallidire pure la ex-Suor Cristina di XFUCKtor.


Sono piegato in due dal ridere, sono paralizzato


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mi sa che questo Onlyfans è come quei programmi spazzatura di cui tutti parlano male ma poi li guardano. 
@KILPIN_91 mi pare esperto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa questi personaggi andavano in diretta telefonica in canali imbarazzanti alle 2 di notte....e giù cash....io ed i miei amici mentre ci facevamo la pasta post serata alle 3 di notte ce la ridevamo dietro a questi poretti....


in realtà gli utenti che ne parlano in queste pagine hanno dato troppi dettagli, devi prendertela con loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa questi personaggi andavano in diretta telefonica in canali imbarazzanti alle 2 di notte....e giù cash....io ed i miei amici mentre ci facevamo la pasta post serata alle 3 di notte ce la ridevamo dietro a questi poretti....



Ahahaahha mitici... "mi fai vedere il culo"... "eh no, più tardi..." tutututtutututu "pronto, pronto...è caduta la linea"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> in realtà gli utenti che ne parlano in queste pagine *hanno dato troppi dettagli,* devi prendertela con loro



E tu come fai a sapere che sono dettagli reali?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E tu come fai a sapere che sono dettagli reali?


e che ne so?!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> e che ne so?!



Povera mammola


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Povera mammola


eh?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Fatto una volta un abbonamento mensile a una tipa in voga su Twitter. Saran stati tipo 9 euro, per provare.
Soldi buttati, sarà che su delle foto ho smesso di farmi le pippe da una decina d’anni abbondanti.
Meglio andare ad escort, paghi 200 euro ma almeno lo ficchi.


----------



## Sam (18 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa questi personaggi andavano in diretta telefonica in canali imbarazzanti alle 2 di notte....e giù cash....io ed i miei amici mentre ci facevamo la pasta post serata alle 3 di notte ce la ridevamo dietro a questi poretti....


Mi ricordo ancora Blondie su Telecapri.

Che milfona. Quando ho scoperto che se la bombava Nino Frassica mi è cascato il mondo.


----------



## Maximo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> La pretesa di non essere trattate come oggetti quando si fa un only fans in cui letteralmente oggettificano se stesse è ossimorica.
> 
> Che poi su internet è pieno di dichiarazioni di ragazze e donne che dicono che aprire un onlyfans è stata la loro peggiore decisione perché una volta smesso capisci che quei contenuti ormai sono indelebili, eterni e chiunque vi potrà accedere. Quando cercheranno lavoro difficilmente lo avranno e anche lo ottenessero i colleghi lo sapranno e le giudicheranno, i familiari pure, potenziali mariti e ragazzi non si impegnano con loro perché sanno che hanno commercializzato il corpo e chiunque, amici e parenti, possono vederle in quelle condizioni. Oltretutto non ci hanno guadagnato quasi nulla perché coi soldi facili hanno pensato di farne sempre così facilmente e si sono bruciate quasi tutto in shopping e viaggi. Senza menzionare se mai dovessero avere figli tutti sapranno che sono letteralmente figli di P.


Hai ragione, la reputazione è importante. Chi se la sposa una che faceva la tr…a, anche se virtuale…
Detto questo, massima libertà, ognuno con il suo corpo è libero di fare ciò che vuole.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Dicembre 2022)

Date per scontato che sia tutta gente che non abbia una relazione ma vi offro la mia esperienza da commesso poi gestore di videoteca dal 2004 al 2012..quando con i clienti qualcuno con cui ero più in confidenza, oltre a noleggiarsi i film della centoxcento amatoriali perché erano più reali del sesso made in usa mi spiegavano..
Comunque molti venivano a noleggiarsi qualche film hard anche per uscire dalla routine quotidiana, nonostante avessero consorti e tutto e soprattutto mi raccontavano che preferivano vedere ma non toccare in quanto non lo consideravano un tradimento, che dopo se le consorti lo scoprono (le corna)vai di alimenti, separazione divorzio casini vari etc..

Questo è riferito solo alle persone che avevano Comunque una relazione mentre per i veri dipendenti dal ***** , molto spesso venivano in orari particolari, attaccati anche ore per guardarsi ore le copertine ai distributori esterni..
Il discorso onlyfans è comodo per le ragazze che riescono a fare soldi e evadere le tasse (vorrei vedere chi controlla..)senza fare sforzi e facendo vedere solo parte del corpo..le persone dall altro lato non escono di casa , stanno nella loro privacy, non subiscono richieste di separazione/divorzio (gente che ha una relazione e che ha una fissa per una pornostar o una perversione erotica che non riescono a soddisfare con le consorti)..
A me non piace giudicare, ognuno è fatto a suo modo e maniera , posto che per me è difficile eccitarmi senza poter toccare con mano un corpo,però ripeto ognuno con i suoi soldi fa quello che vuole..dico solo che una persona se diventa dipendente o sogna chissà quale relazione amorosa con una persona dall altro lato dello schermo , ha bisogno di un aiuto da parte di qualcuno che lo faccia tornare alla realtà..prima che faccia cavolate o donazioni assurde


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


Admin fosse per me saresti presidente del consiglio .


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Admin fosse per me saresti presidente del consiglio .



Mi sparerebbero in testa prima di darmi la campanella kippatah


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Fatto una volta un abbonamento mensile a una tipa in voga su Twitter. Saran stati tipo 9 euro, per provare.
> Soldi buttati, sarà che su delle foto ho smesso di farmi le pippe da una decina d’anni abbondanti.
> Meglio andare ad escort, paghi 200 euro ma almeno lo ficchi.


Io ammetto che ho fatto delle donazioni a delle streamer su quella fogna di Twitch, da cui mi sono cancellato come utente per sempre. Uno dei periodi peggiori della mia vita. Pensavo sul serio di rimorchiare lì.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ammetto che ho fatto delle donazioni a delle streamer su quella fogna di Twitch, da cui mi sono cancellato come utente per sempre. Uno dei periodi peggiori della mia vita. Pensavo sul serio di rimorchiare lì.


Per aggiornarvi: ho conosciuto da qualche settimana una ragazza dell'Ungheria, con cui sto avendo una bella intesa e ci supportiamo a vicenda. L'ho conosciuta su un sito di studi, quelli fatti per "studiare insieme".


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per aggiornarvi: ho conosciuto da qualche settimana una ragazza dell'Ungheria, con cui sto avendo una bella intesa e ci supportiamo a vicenda. L'ho conosciuta su un sito di studi, quelli fatti per "studiare insieme".


conobbi un ragazzo che sentiva una filippina online, e poi la andò a ''trovare'' per davvero. Si può fare insomma


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> conobbi un ragazzo che sentiva una filippina online, e poi la andò a ''trovare'' per davvero. Si può fare insomma


Da buon intenditore, le filippine sono delle stragnocche colossali e anche quelle che online danno più "retta", rispetto ad altre nazioni.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da buon intenditore, le filippine sono delle stragnocche colossali e anche quelle che online danno più "retta", rispetto ad altre nazioni.


Aggiungo che anche le vietnamite danno retta, però non sono gnocche come le filippine.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto assistendo, con grande curiosità, alla straordinaria ascesa di Onlyfans. Soprattutto per le straordinarie marchette portate avanti dal patronato e dai quotidiani di regime. Basta farci caso: sulle pagine del CorSera, di Repubblica, e co, ormai hanno quasi sostituito gli articoli dedicati ai Ferragnez, al Manikin (e altri pupazzi del genere) con tutte queste meretrici postmoderne (molto peggio di quelle che battono per strada, che almeno lo fanno con dignità) scambiate addirittura per imprenditrici e furbette della situazioni. Ho quasi la sensazione che stiano spingendo le donne ad intraprendere questo tipo di "carriera". Ed in effetti, ce ne sono sempre di più. Anche su Tinder mi capita sempre più spesso di fare match con tipe iscritte sono per pubblicizzare gli account di questa piattaforma per sfigati e segaioli.
> 
> Qui veniamo al punto: ma è possibile che ci siano uomini che si iscrivo, pagando fior di quattrini (per chi si iscrive a più account di queste galline), solo per vedere (IN FOTO, per Dio) piedi, magari qualche patata e qualche culo? Ma che razza di fine terribile sta facendo l'uomo italiano? A questa gente mi sento di dire: andate a putt...!
> 
> E riguardo la sponsorizzazione da parte del parte del patronato, mi chiedo dove vogliamo arrivare (considerato che, come abbiamo visto ampiamente, questi delinquenti non fanno mai nulla per caso): alla digitalizzazione del piacere, al fai da te come ultima e definitiva frontiera del godimento, ed al fatto che la donna ormai non si può più toccare e solo "ammirare", pagando?


A me la cosa che sconvolge di più è che ci siano tutti sti fenomeni che pagano.
Sarà anche questione generazionale ma da piccoli almeno quelli della mia generazione (io sono dell'85) risparmiavano su tutto. Musica scaricata gratis, giochi crackati (si comprava il pc apposta). Mai ci sarebbe passata per la testa sta idea (a mio parere malsana) di pagare per ciò che si può avere gratis. 
Non voglio ovviamente dire che fosse giusto così, crescendo si è poi imparato a pagare per ogni servizio ma di sicuro ci è rimasta l'idea di dover sempre dare il giusto valore ai soldi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> A me la cosa che sconvolge di più è che ci siano tutti sti fenomeni che pagano.
> Sarà anche questione generazionale ma da piccoli almeno quelli della mia generazione (io sono dell'85) risparmiavano su tutto. Musica scaricata gratis, giochi crackati (si comprava il pc apposta)*.* Mai ci sarebbe passata per la testa sta idea (a mio parere malsana) di pagare per ciò che si può avere gratis.
> Non voglio ovviamente dire che fosse giusto così, crescendo si è poi imparato a pagare per ogni servizio ma di sicuro ci è rimasta l'idea di dover sempre dare il giusto valore ai soldi.



Purtroppo sta roba prende tutte le generazioni. La nostra è pure peggio proprio perché come dici tu è cresciuta in un contesto diverso e migliore, ma ciò non ha impedito che il degrado la cingesse totalmente. Sono molto più nauseato da chi ha vissuto un mondo diverso e alla fine si comporta pari pari a chi invece è nato in questo contesto e per forza di cose vede tutto in una certa ottica non avendo altri metri di paragone.

Tra l'altro il paradosso di persone che sborsano soldi per ste cacate, ma non disposte a pagare neanche 1 euro all'anno per what's app. Ricordo ancora l'indignazione mondiale ridicola per un fottuto euro anni fa. Roba davvero allucinante a pensarci.

Si finirà a pagare le mutande sgommate di cacca come in Giappone pure qua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2022)

Mega articolone sul Corriere della Sera, un vero e proprio approfondimento dossier, su Onlyfans.
E non credo abbia tono dispregiativo.

Mi sa che @admin ha colto nel segno sulla questione del pompaggio di certe piattaforme.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mega articolone sul Corriere della Sera, un vero e proprio approfondimento dossier, su Onlyfans.
> E non credo abbia tono dispregiativo.
> 
> Mi sa che @admin ha colto nel segno sulla questione del pompaggio di certe piattaforme.


Non esiste nessun pompaggio, semplicemente le famose "3 S" (sesso, soldi e sangue) sono gli argomenti che generano più engagement per i siti online e quindi li fa guadagnare. Ai giornali non frega una minchia di OF, ma il ragionamento è proprio il più basilare:

Cosa ci fa fare molte visual? Quello
Cosa ci fa guadagnare? Quello
Cosa pubblichiamo? Quello.

Altro che pompaggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessun pompaggio, semplicemente le famose "3 S" (sesso, soldi e sangue) sono gli argomenti che generano più engagement per i siti online e quindi li fa guadagnare. Ai giornali non frega una minchia di OF, ma il ragionamento è proprio il più basilare:
> 
> Cosa ci fa fare molte visual? Quello
> Cosa ci fa guadagnare? Quello
> ...


Ne aggiungo una quarta di S: Seghe.

La penso come te comunque. Ci vedo piu un discorso commerciale / speculativo che un pompaggio mediatico.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Ne aggiungo una quarta di S: Seghe.*
> 
> La penso come te comunque. Ci vedo piu un discorso commerciale / speculativo che un pompaggio mediatico.


Vabbè, faceva parte della prima S


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2022)

Guardate che son 2-3 mesi che tutti fanno pubblicità ad onlyfans.

Corriere, Repubblica, La7, Rete 4, tutti.

Marchette o perchè tira più un pelo di figa che un carro di buoi?
Fate voi....


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2022)

Ma quindi quando si apre un profilo onlyfans di milanworld? Propongo sin da subito le seguenti modifiche dei nomi delle sezioni:
News societarie—>masochismo
Infortuni e recuperi—>feticismo
Calciomercato—>bdsm estremo


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quindi quando si apre un profilo onlyfans di milanworld? Propongo sin da subito le seguenti modifiche dei nomi delle sezioni:
> News societarie—>masochismo
> Infortuni e recuperi—>feticismo
> Calciomercato—>bdsm estremo


aggiungi pure voyeurismo , con tutti quei '' Milan alla finestra''


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate che son 2-3 mesi che tutti fanno pubblicità ad onlyfans.
> 
> Corriere, Repubblica, La7, Rete 4, tutti.
> 
> ...



Marchette ovviamente. Ci ha visto giusto Admin, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessun pompaggio, semplicemente le famose "3 S" (sesso, soldi e sangue) sono gli argomenti che generano più engagement per i siti online e quindi li fa guadagnare. Ai giornali non frega una minchia di OF, ma il ragionamento è proprio il più basilare:
> 
> Cosa ci fa fare molte visual? Quello
> Cosa ci fa guadagnare? Quello
> ...


esattamente..ci si fanno troppe pippe mentali su cose che in realtà sono molto semplici

se si vuol vedere la realtà delle cose basta vedere i soldi...da dove vengono dove vanno le direzioni che seguono etc

ecco perchè di ogni cosa io cerco sempre di guardare quello...invece di ideologie dietrologie complottamenti e roba varia

chi ci guadagna? chi ci perde? come ci guadagna? come ci perde? etc..seguite quella "stella cometa" e a mio avviso vi avviccinerete quasi sempre alla realtà delle cose

dal covid alla politica ai social ai prodotti commerciali vari a tutto il resto

non è bello lo so e nemmeno divertente da osservare in quanto un pò banale ma questo è...

anche io molti anni fa ragionavo piu in termini di "vogliono fare questo perchè ritengono giusto che..." "vogliono sovvertire l'ideologia con quell'altra etc"

ma in realtà ho capito che era tempo perso...

il capitalismo è il re del mondo e non ha nessuna voglia di abdicare e al momento non c'è niente e nessuno che possa provare nemmeno minimamente a infastidirlo

ci provino pure religione ideologie politiche etc ma sono formiche contro un orso...

bianchi neri etero gay fascismo comunismo etc a mio avviso è tutta aria fritta...discussioni che interessano poco a chi comanda sul serio (protagonisti della finanza,dell'industria,etc.. niente di mistico)

quantomeno in occidente funziona cosi...e se vedo che le alternative dall'altra parte sono i deliri di Dugin o il comunismo preistorico della Corea vi dico la verità preferisco il male minore..e cerco di imparare a nuotare in questo mare invece che affogare di sicuro nell'altro

ps: chissà forse tutto questo mio ragionamento è il vero complottismo...  (non sono ironico)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate che son 2-3 mesi che tutti fanno pubblicità ad onlyfans.
> 
> Corriere, Repubblica, La7, Rete 4, tutti.
> 
> ...



Dipende che pubblicità fanno. Anche noi se vogliamo gli stiamo facendo pubblicità, bollandolo però come degrado o scherzandoci su.

Ma ci sono articoli e articoli, non tutti sono uguali. Sono i contenuti dei servizi e degli articoli che fanno la differenza.
Quelli di cui parlava admin (o che ho citato io) sono autentiche marchette.


----------

